# One For A Lifetime



## freakygar

You know when you realize you screwed up because you said or did something? It hits you like a freight train. With no way to change it you get that feeling in your stomach like your going to puke?

WE have a suspicion that buy the time a certain gorilla gets done reading this he will have that very feeling.

You see a few gorillas held a meeting (34 actually) and WE decided it was your turn in the barrel. Always the one sending and rarely receiving. Never wanting, always just happy to see the smiles you create. In fact, you have a special nickname due to your generosity.

(Feelin' it yet? The pit in your stomach, the tightening in your throat. If WE could only see your face right now! "Priceless" I'm sure.)

So over the past couple of months some information has been gathered, people contacted, meetings held, PM's sent, designs approved, updates posted and things put into motion, shall we say. And now it's on it's final journey, a journey that will bring it to your doorstep.

By now you are hoping what your feeling is wrong, that it's not you. But it is you and you can't do a thing about it. It's too late; it's on its way. No way to stop it now.

(Wipe your brow your starting to sweat.)

And what better way to end this thread than to use a few of your own quotes with a couple of small changes in italics:

" From _US_ to you with respect and gratitude"*

"*_WE_ debated posting this one as it is more a gift than a bomb but it is meant in pure jungle spirit so here it is."

"Sorry man................its laser guided...............you have been painted...........you are ground Zero."

 
So in the immortal words of Steven from _Braveheart,_ (Said in a very, very heavy Irish accent) "The Almighty says he can get me out of this mess but he's pretty sure your fuc*ed."


It's OK, go puke and get it over with, you will feel better. The end result won't change that's for certain but you might feel a little better while you wait.

Game over, WE win.



*WE are*:
Av8tor152d 
Conch Republican 
rck70 
rwhit37 
shaggy 
ir13
awsmith4 
Don Fernando 
DragonMan 
gnukfu 
ja3480 
JordanWexler 
massphatness 
Mikepd 
Old Sailor 
r-ice 
shilala 
SmokeyNL 
ssutton219 
stearns 
TripleF 
Costa
Dball
houdini
Johnnykay5
[OT] Loki 
Jquirit
Mikeandshellie2
Mr.Maduro
RailRunner
RHnewFie
scimmia
Tobii3


----------



## massphatness

*Re: One For Lifetime*

And it ain't pie


----------



## Kwilkinson

*Re: One For Lifetime*

Hoooooooooooly crap. Someone's gonnag et hurt!!!!!!!


----------



## Conch Republican

*Re: One For Lifetime*

Singing: 
"I feel a HURTIN comin on, Babyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyy!!"


----------



## awsmith4

*Re: One For Lifetime*

:tu


----------



## ucubed

*Re: One For Lifetime*

.....that is so scary....


----------



## chenvt

*Re: One For Lifetime*

WTF how did I miss out on this in chat


----------



## Av8tor152d

*Re: One For Lifetime*










It takes hundreds of people to make some things happen and one good leader! This is not a drill.


----------



## rwhit37

*Re: One For Lifetime*



Av8tor152d said:


> It takes hundreds of people to make some things happen and one good leader! This is not a drill.


I get chills just looking at this!


----------



## ucubed

*Re: One For Lifetime*

that's what I was thinkin Dan...where was I in all this nonsense talking....


----------



## ssutton219

*Re: One For Lifetime*

Bout time......and glad I am no where near ground zero!!!

Congrats you deserve it.

Shawn


----------



## Twill413

It's not even me and I am scared.


----------



## stearns-cl

its been a long time coming... it was worth the wait

stearns


----------



## s0leful0ne

would have loved to get in on this...if my guess is correct..the target definitely deserves it!


----------



## Mtmouse

Go get him boys. I'm sorry I missed out on this one.


----------



## rck70

I've been sooooooo waiting for this.........:chk


----------



## JohnnyKay5

We're a gonna whip some booodddyyy's a$$$$...... GET SOME!


----------



## Old Sailor

It's a pleasure to be in on this!!:ss


----------



## gnukfu

Oh that was an excellent post Al!!! Very well written! Can't wait to see the damage hehe.


----------



## [OT] Loki

*Re: One For Lifetime*



chenvt said:


> WTF how did I miss out on this in chat


this is the first public airing of this ever....


----------



## Av8tor152d

*Re: One For Lifetime*

Very covert and sneaky it was...


----------



## Costa

Warriors..................come out and play..!


----------



## leasingthisspace

I think I am going to turn my computer off for a few day cuz I don't think I want to see this one land. I sometimes have flashbacks, and seeing all that damage may do it to me again.


I am sure the guy deserves it though, so let him have it.:tu


----------



## TripleF

*Boom Shockalockah*

:chk* :chk :chk :chk :chk*

:ss


----------



## ja3480

Old Sailor said:


> It's a pleasure to be in on this!!:ss


You can say that again!!

Can't wait!!


----------



## yayson

hope someone was considerate enough to have mailed the target a cooler. bastards


----------



## massphatness

yayson said:


> hope someone was considerate enough to have mailed the target a cooler. bastards


a cooler ... HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA!!!!!!

a cooler, he says!

Don't mind me ... I'm insane.


----------



## JordanWexler

:r This is gonna be awesome, so glad to be a part of it.

When i read the post - the beginning of AC/DC 'Hell's Bells' was playing in my head.


----------



## mikeandshellie2

Can't wait for the damage report!!! :ss


----------



## shilala

This one was all Al's idea, Shawn.
Well thought out, brilliantly coordinated, and flawlessly executed.
You're gonna love it, even if there's no pie involved.
Al, thanks for thinking of me when you were putting this together, and thanks for letting me join in. :tu


----------



## CBI_2

Wasn't privy to being a part of this, but as I had some inside info on this, it is something awesome for one helluva gorilla. Great job guys. I can't wait until this thing arrives at its destination. :tu:tu:tu:tu


----------



## SmokeyNL

This one was long overdue, thanks for letting me be part of this Al :tu


----------



## JohnnyKay5

Im glad to be apart of this.. means alot.. Enjoy !


----------



## Don Fernando

what is my name doing there? I am innocent

this is a poor attemt of avoiding retaliation


----------



## ggainey

*Re: One For Lifetime*



massphatness said:


> And it ain't pie


Funny :r


----------



## SilverFox

Now that my initial shock and most of what Al mentioned in the first post has worn off and my sensible self has taken over I have a couple of things to say.

One is to say while I don't think for a second that I deserve this kind of attention (I don't have a clue what is going to hit here but I am bunkered in as best as can be) that I am truly and humbly honored that you all considered that this was something that needed to be done. I have worked very hard to not be bombed as well most of you know to me it is not about the potential of the return but truly about adding some joy to a Gorillas life.

I have never been good at being on the receiving end and really don't know how to handle it, Al is right, it gives me cold sweats and knots in my stomach thinking about it. The otherside is the stuff that you haven't seen and that is the myriad discussions I have had with the Likes of Al, Scott, Jordan, and Simon who have all helped me to understand that sometimes taking your lumps and being gracious and thankful for it also gives that joy to the Gorillas that are involved in this run as well as others who are "well wishers". While it is something that I am not good at I will say this, to be the focus of all the great folks on the above list is an honor.

Now with that out of the way there are 34 people on that list that need to read the following.

Another mission
The powers have called me away
Another time
To carry the colors again
My motivation
An oath I've sworn to defend
To win the honor
Of coming back home again
No explanation
Will matter after we begin
Another dark destroyer that's buried within
My true vocation
And know my unfortunate friend
You will discover
A war you're unable to win

I'll have you know
That I've become&#8230;
Indestructible
Determination that is incorruptible
From the other side
A terror to behold
Annihilation will be unavoidable
Every broken enemy will know
That their opponent had to be invincible
Take a last look around while you're alive
I'm an indestructible master of war

I have a large portion of the people on that lists addresses and the ones I don't have I am sure I can get................your day will come............it may not be me but I will facilitate it when I can................

After all...............

:mn:gnI AM LEGEND:gn:mn

 ​


----------



## Volt

*Re: One For Lifetime*

4.5 acres of US Soveriegn territory. Any time - any where!



Av8tor152d said:


> It takes hundreds of people to make some things happen and one good leader! This is not a drill.


----------



## Old Sailor

SilverFox said:


> Now that my initial shock and most of what Al mentioned in the first post has worn off and my sensible self has taken over I have a couple of things to say.
> 
> One is to say while I don't think for a second that I deserve this kind of attention (I don't have a clue what is going to hit here but I am bunkered in as best as can be) that I am truly and humbly honored that you all considered that this was something that needed to be done. I have worked very hard to not be bombed as well most of you know to me it is not about the potential of the return but truly about adding some joy to a Gorillas life.
> 
> I have never been good at being on the receiving end and really don't know how to handle it, Al is right, it gives me cold sweats and knots in my stomach thinking about it. The otherside is the stuff that you haven't seen and that is the myriad discussions I have had with the Likes of Al, Scott, Jordan, and Simon who have all helped me to understand that sometimes taking your lumps and being gracious and thankful for it also gives that joy to the Gorillas that are involved in this run as well as others who are "well wishers". While it is something that I am not good at I will say this, to be the focus of all the great folks on the above list is an honor.
> 
> Now with that out of the way there are 34 people on that list that need to read the following.
> 
> Another mission
> The powers have called me away
> Another time
> To carry the colors again
> My motivation
> An oath I've sworn to defend
> To win the honor
> Of coming back home again
> No explanation
> Will matter after we begin
> Another dark destroyer that's buried within
> My true vocation
> And know my unfortunate friend
> You will discover
> A war you're unable to win
> 
> I'll have you know
> That I've become&#8230;
> Indestructible
> Determination that is incorruptible
> From the other side
> A terror to behold
> Annihilation will be unavoidable
> Every broken enemy will know
> That their opponent had to be invincible
> Take a last look around while you're alive
> I'm an indestructible master of war
> 
> I have a large portion of the people on that lists addresses and the ones I don't have I am sure I can get................your day will come............it may not be me but I will facilitate it when I can................
> 
> After all...............
> 
> :mn:gnI AM LEGEND:gn:mn​


:chk:chk:chk


----------



## Mikepd

All i can say is Thank you Al for letting me be in on this. The thought, planning and execution that went into this was very deep and personal. To you Mr. Legend, Thank you for being who you've been around here to all of us.


----------



## Scimmia

All credit to Al, this took a lot of planning and work, not just giving people a date like a simple bombing run.

Shawn, just sit back and enjoy.


----------



## jbo

While never having been hit personally by SF, I have followed the threads and I congratulate EVERY SINGLE ONE of you guys for stepping up and doing this. He has been an extremely generous man who has thought of nothing for himself. You guys are doing a tremendous thing and have my respect!


----------



## ucubed

Still sad that I couldn't not participate...dunno where I was for that, but indeed, this crazy amount of people sending to an extremely well deserving person from what I've seen is very
much needed.


----------



## freakygar

A long list of great gorillas on the OP made this happen. Without them it's only a thought.

I posted this notice so we could have a little fun at Shawn's expense. You see Shawn does not like the attention. He has a hard time accepting the fact that others would treat him the way he treats people.

Shawn gives and gives and never asks for anything in return other than to PIF. He loves to "bomb" members and create smiles.

It's his turn now. Let's make sure we focus on who this is about.


----------



## SilverFox

ahc4353 said:


> Let's make sure we focus on who this is about.


I agree 100%, and its all about you cupcake...........lets give Al a group hug.


----------



## freakygar

SilverFox said:


> I agree 100%, and its all about you cupcake...........lets give Al a group hug.


Try and be nice and look what ya get.

A$$hat!


----------



## dwhitacre

Why didn't any of you include me!!!

Is it too late!!!

That list is formidable!!!:hn


----------



## Costa

giggle


----------



## rck70

Al needs Pie.....sorry Vin


----------



## SilverFox

rck70 said:


> Al needs Pie.....sorry Vin


Oh by the way your involvement in this of course voids our truce


----------



## rck70

Uh.....Snap.....


----------



## massphatness

SilverFox said:


> :mn:gnI AM LEGEND:gn:mn


Does anyone else think Fox should use this in his sig line?

It works on so many different levels ...


----------



## freakygar

massphatness said:


> Does anyone else think Fox should use this in his sig line?
> 
> It works on so many different levels ...


I think it should read "Dead Man Walking" but thats just me.


----------



## TripleF

I just can't wait to see the carnage. Ya know, it says in the Bible....
"He who waters, will himself be watered."

And I think you're gonna get pretty wet Shawn!!! :chk


----------



## shilala

dwhitacre said:


> Why didn't any of you include me!!!
> 
> Is it too late!!!
> 
> That list is formidable!!!:hn


Nope, it's not too late.
Sign up!!!


----------



## SilverFox

You know its funny...............Karma is such a fickle thing.

For an example click the Karma link

KARMA

Two Down Thirty Two To Go
​


----------



## Don Fernando

SilverFox said:


> One is to say while I don't think for a second that I deserve this kind of attention (I don't have a clue what is going to hit here but I am bunkered in as best as can be) that I am truly and humbly honored that you all considered that this was something that needed to be done. I have worked very hard to not be bombed as well most of you know to me it is not about the potential of the return but truly about adding some joy to a Gorillas life.




Shawn, you are one of the best BOTL's here, you're always kind, considerate, very generous and a great friend to some people here, which you like to show in your gifts. I am a firm believer in Karma, what goes around comes around, and this is another fine example of it. You do good to us gorilla's, now we gorilla's do good to you.




> I have a large portion of the people on that lists addresses and the ones I don't have I am sure I can get................your day will come............it may not be me but I will facilitate it when I can................


Hey Hey Shawn, I remember a conversation that we had, where you said you would never bomb to retaliate :r


----------



## JohnnyKay5

Wow Don is on point with those rules.. he caught be on my own back in the day. End result, i smoked a lars.. ugh! 

I agree with the above statement! Your the most deserving Shawn


----------



## freakygar

Scott might be onto something.

I felt bad that there was no sign up sheet. I knew some would be missed and that bothered me. A sign up was not posted because not even a hint of a run on Fox could be given out until it was to late for counter strikes.

Now that things are in motion beyond the point of no return we can add any and all who want in.

It's clear that many more gorillas would like to be included. So, if anyone else would like in on run please PM me. It's quick and easy as well. Your name will be added to the list as you will have contributed to this run as much as the current members.

Trust me, it's not a lame after thought it's a way to truly contribute to this run that will impact Fox even more.

Waiting on your PM.

Al


----------



## freakygar

Keep those PM's coming!!


:ss:ss:ss


----------



## tobii3

Being part of a "history-making" bomb on CS.....:chk

The Fox has been OUT-foxed!!!!


----------



## freakygar

tobii3 said:


> Being part of a "history-making" bomb on CS.....:chk
> 
> The Fox has been OUT-foxed!!!!


Not to sure about "history-making" but he has been OUT-foxed for sure!


----------



## freakygar

Foxtrot one eight, Foxtrot one eight......this is Alpha Hotel Charlie, over...

_Hotel Charlie, this is Fox one eight..go ahead_

Roger one eight...how much play time do you have, over....

_Hotel Charlie, one eight....three zero mikes on your station, over_

Roger one eight...Request close air vicinity of Tango Romeo Papa Six.....

_Roger Hotel Charlie.... I confirm vicinity of Tango Romeo Papa 6..._

_Hotel Charlie...Papa 6 is Bow Crow Airport - confirm Target Reference Point?_

Roger One Eight....Hard Target vicinity of Papa 6...authenticate Sierra Foxtrot, over.....

_I authenticate Silverfox Fubar....standing by_

One eight, Hotel Charlie....target located *(classified)* meters north-northeast of Papa 6....northbound edge of warehouse building...

_Confirm *(classified)* meters north northeast of Papa 6....northern edge of warehouse building_

Roger one eight

_Have visual Hotel Charlie...confirm five residential structures north northeast of Papa 6 running west to east at northern edge of large warehouse_

Roger...confirm hard target as center structure....collateral damage authorized....request elimination of all residential structures....how copy?

_Roger Hotel Charlie, confirm Charlie Delta authorized...level all five structures...diverting to approach on eastbound azimuth....package is armed...standing by..

_One eight - request you dump ALL munitions on this pass....earlier strike was unconfirmed with no visual....

_Roger Hotel Charlie, confirm dump all expendable on target?_

Roger one eight - target is painted....

_Confirmed target....__One Eight on approach....

(All the above via consultation with tobii3) 
_


----------



## SilverFox

ahc4353 said:


> Foxtrot one eight, Foxtrot one eight......this is Alpha Hotel Charlie, over...
> 
> _Hotel Charlie, this is Fox one eight..go ahead_
> 
> Roger one eight...how much play time do you have, over....
> 
> _Hotel Charlie, one eight....three zero mikes on your station, over_
> 
> Roger one eight...Request close air vicinity of Tango Romeo Papa Six.....
> 
> _Roger Hotel Charlie.... I confirm vicinity of Tango Romeo Papa 6..._
> 
> _Hotel Charlie...Papa 6 is Bow Crow Airport - confirm Target Reference Point?_
> 
> Roger One Eight....Hard Target vicinity of Papa 6...authenticate Sierra Foxtrot, over.....
> 
> _I authenticate Silverfox Fubar....standing by_
> 
> One eight, Hotel Charlie....target located *(classified)* meters north-northeast of Papa 6....northbound edge of warehouse building...
> 
> _Confirm *(classified)* meters north northeast of Papa 6....northern edge of warehouse building_
> 
> Roger one eight
> 
> _Have visual Hotel Charlie...confirm five residential structures north northeast of Papa 6 running west to east at northern edge of large warehouse_
> 
> Roger...confirm hard target as center structure....collateral damage authorized....request elimination of all residential structures....how copy?
> 
> _Roger Hotel Charlie, confirm Charlie Delta authorized...level all five structures...diverting to approach on eastbound azimuth....package is armed...standing by..
> 
> _One eight - request you dump ALL munitions on this pass....earlier strike was unconfirmed with no visual....
> 
> _Roger Hotel Charlie, confirm dump all expendable on target?_
> 
> Roger one eight - target is painted....
> 
> _Confirmed target....__One Eight on approach....
> 
> (All the above via consultation with tobii3)
> _


Whoever lives at these coordinates run run run............cuz it sure isn't the Fox's house, there is no warehouse near me, there far more than 5 houses near me LOL methinks this bomb is going to hit the wrong target on bad intel.


----------



## Old Sailor

Thats Al for ya must have got directions from Dragonman!:r:r


----------



## freakygar

And another joins the fun!!

 


*WE are*:
Av8tor152d 
Conch Republican 
rck70 
rwhit37 
shaggy 
ir13
awsmith4 
Don Fernando 
DragonMan 
gnukfu 
ja3480 
JordanWexler 
massphatness 
Mikepd 
Old Sailor 
r-ice 
shilala 
SmokeyNL 
ssutton219 
stearns 
TripleF 
Costa
Dball
houdini
Johnnykay5
[OT] Loki 
Jquirit
Mikeandshellie2
Mr.Maduro
RailRunner
RHnewFie
scimmia
Tobii3
CBI_2


----------



## DragonMan

Old Sailor said:


> Thats Al for ya must have got directions from Dragonman!:r:r


I'm going to let that one slide cause you're old!!


----------



## tobii3

Well....SOMEBODY makes a LOUSY forward observer......


----------



## freakygar

Well SOMEBODY must have used a Tobii keyboard. Details, details! 
Enough with the finger pointing and get locked on the target!



tobii3 said:


> Well....SOMEBODY makes a LOUSY forward observer......


----------



## tobii3

one eight this is Delta six Tango - DISENGAGE!!! standby for follow on mission.

_Six Tango, this is one eight, standing by_

one eight.....confirm visual on warehouse structure located east of cloverleaf intersection....current intel ID's this as Country Hills boulevard and Stoney Trail....do you have visual??

_Roger...have visual...same target sequence?_

Negative one eight...messenger was nervous and ID'ed incorrect target

_Roger Six Tango....standing by for new target coordinates_

one eight...need you to drop danger close on residential structures located six zero zero meters east northeast of warehouse on a six zero azimuth...break

confirm visual of cul-de-sac with one one structures...target is corner residence on north side of street....request foxtrot alpha echo as primary...

_Six Tango, this is one eight...you want Fuel Air Explosive in a residential area?_

one eight, Six Tango.....roger....burn it all...

_Roger Six Tango. One Eight on approach_

I gotta ask....do EITHER of you two know how to read a friggin map???

because SOMEBODY is tapdancing here....I have an address and satellite imagery that are showing two TOTALLY different locations......


----------



## Conch Republican

Good thing only 1 of you guys works for the government...otherwise we'd be scr3w3d!!


----------



## Av8tor152d

Delta six tango this is CrazyHorse 32- have eyes on objective can put coded laser energy on target if fast mover has munitions over.


----------



## SilverFox

:r:r:r:r:r

Will it help you guys if I sit out in the driveway with a big target painted on me???

Something like this perhaps 

All of a sudden I am feeling much safer :r


----------



## SilverFox

Delta Six Tango this is SilverFox

Yooo Hoooo I am over here


----------



## freakygar

I knew I should have not gotten the US Government involved. Yes I did miss one number (my bad can't type) but you would think these guys would know that addy looked suspect. Nope, just drive on, no mind of their own.

Stand down boys I'll take care of it. (As always)

GD I have to do everything!

As info: Third wave is getting ready for launch. 

:ss


Hold that bulls-eye up just a little higher. :tu


----------



## tobii3

Crazyhorse 32 this is Delta Six Tango - need your eyes on TRP 1 (the cloverleaf intersection)

I have confirmation of MLRS Battery with DPICM/ATACMS on board for elimination of the entire Citadel Subdivision....since our forward observer was busy observing his fourth point of contact, rather than try to perform a surgical strike, we should just level the entire 16 square kilometers and make a drop zone...

Sound like a plan??


----------



## Av8tor152d

Delta Six Tango- CrazyHorse 32 Roger understand, will maintain standoff and observe for secondary impacts.


----------



## mugen910

You gorillas have some major issues! :r


----------



## SilverFox

BRING IT !!


----------



## Scimmia

08/01/2008 9:41 A.M. THE RECEIVER HAS AGREED TO ACCEPT THE DELIVERY CHARGES 

You just lost your one way out, fox!


----------



## freakygar

Scimmia said:


> 08/01/2008 9:41 A.M. THE RECEIVER HAS AGREED TO ACCEPT THE DELIVERY CHARGES
> 
> You just lost your one way out, fox!


That sucks!!

Mr. Fox please PM me.


----------



## tobii3

(intercepted radio transmission)

All American Six, this is Eagle One....Initiate November Hour Sequence...

Roger Eagle One. All American Six OUT.


----------



## stearns-cl

this reminds me of a line from a dispatch song. "the list is long, we are many strong, the ceilings are coming down" :tu

stearns


----------



## gnukfu

What's the buzz?


----------



## freakygar

gnukfu said:


> What's the buzz?


Dead Fox walking. :ss


----------



## freakygar

And another joins the fun!!

 


*WE are*:
Av8tor152d 
Conch Republican 
rck70 
rwhit37 
shaggy 
ir13
awsmith4 
Don Fernando 
DragonMan 
gnukfu 
ja3480 
JordanWexler 
massphatness 
Mikepd 
Old Sailor 
r-ice 
shilala 
SmokeyNL 
ssutton219 
stearns 
TripleF 
Costa
Dball
houdini
Johnnykay5
[OT] Loki 
Jquirit
Mikeandshellie2
Mr.Maduro
RailRunner
RHnewFie
scimmia
Tobii3
CBI_2
molarman777
Plus a player to be named later

Hey Fox up better update your sig totals.:r


----------



## shvictor

Can I play too? :chk:chk


----------



## sanfrantreat

I can't believe i missed this thread for so long.... wait al i thought we all agreed that all our names would be held in secrecy and that only your name was to be signed on the death warrant lol...


----------



## SilverFox

r-ice said:


> I can't believe i missed this thread for so long.... wait al i thought we all agreed that all our names would be held in secrecy and that only your name was to be signed on the death warrant lol...


Like I wouldn't have known your grubby little paws would be in on this :r


----------



## SilverFox

ahc4353 said:


> Hey Fox up better update your sig totals.:r


Don't worry my friend all will be accounted for, it isn't about Firepower its about staying power. We will start with the original 34 and go from there.

By the way did I mention to everybody that it is Al's Birthday this weekend:ss


----------



## sanfrantreat

I have no independent recollection of said events.. :mn

and ooooh al's bday..


----------



## freakygar

r-ice said:


> I can't believe i missed this thread for so long.... wait al i thought we all agreed that all our names would be held in secrecy and that only your name was to be signed on the death warrant lol...


I must have missed that memo. I don't even see my name on the list. :ss



SilverFox said:


> Don't worry my friend all will be accounted for, it isn't about Firepower its about staying power. We will start with the original 34 and go from there.
> 
> You will see that when this is over all player had an equal part in your demise. If I would have had a sign up sheet you would be working on a list twice as long.
> 
> By the way did I mention to everybody that it is Al's Birthday this weekend:ss
> 
> Pay no attention to this statement. Happens to everybody during the year I think.


----------



## freakygar

And yet one more!!

Come one come all to join in the the demise of Silverfox. 

 


*WE are*:
Av8tor152d 
Conch Republican 
rck70 
rwhit37 
shaggy 
ir13
awsmith4 
Don Fernando 
DragonMan 
gnukfu 
ja3480 
JordanWexler 
massphatness 
Mikepd 
Old Sailor 
r-ice 
shilala 
SmokeyNL 
ssutton219 
stearns 
TripleF 
Costa
Dball
houdini
Johnnykay5
[OT] Loki 
Jquirit
Mikeandshellie2
Mr.Maduro
RailRunner
RHnewFie
scimmia
Tobii3
CBI_2
molarman777
shvictor
Plus a player to be named later

:r:mn:r:mn:r


----------



## mugen910

OMG Fox...you are sooo hated on this FORUM!! HAHAH....


----------



## TripleF

As my old Sales Manager used to tell me when I asked how sales were going.........

*WE NEED MORE!!*

*Come on gorillas, it's not too late to join in! *


----------



## SmokeyNL

TripleF said:


> As my old Sales Manager used to tell me when I asked how sales were going.........
> 
> *WE NEED MORE!!*
> 
> *Come on gorillas, it's not too late to join in! *


:tpd::tpd: Come on people


----------



## hk3

ahc4353 said:


> And yet one more!!
> 
> Come one come all to join in the the demise of Silverfox.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *WE are*:
> Av8tor152d
> Conch Republican
> rck70
> rwhit37
> shaggy
> ir13
> awsmith4
> Don Fernando
> DragonMan
> gnukfu
> ja3480
> JordanWexler
> massphatness
> Mikepd
> Old Sailor
> r-ice
> shilala
> SmokeyNL
> ssutton219
> stearns
> TripleF
> Costa
> Dball
> houdini
> Johnnykay5
> [OT] Loki
> Jquirit
> Mikeandshellie2
> Mr.Maduro
> RailRunner
> RHnewFie
> scimmia
> Tobii3
> CBI_2
> molarman777
> shvictor
> Plus a player to be named later
> Hk3 :tu
> 
> :r:mn:r:mn:r


Count me in on this one.


----------



## SilverFox

hk3 said:


> Count me in on this one.


I am going to need more packing tape. Good thing I ordered more cigars 

I hope all you bastiges enjoy the dark side:ss


----------



## shaggy

ahc4353 said:


> And yet one more!!
> 
> Come one come all to join in the the demise of Silverfox.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *WE are*:
> Av8tor152d
> Conch Republican
> rck70
> rwhit37
> ir13
> awsmith4
> Don Fernando
> DragonMan
> gnukfu
> ja3480
> JordanWexler
> massphatness
> Mikepd
> Old Sailor
> r-ice
> shilala
> SmokeyNL
> ssutton219
> stearns
> TripleF
> Costa
> Dball
> houdini
> Johnnykay5
> [OT] Loki
> Jquirit
> Mikeandshellie2
> Mr.Maduro
> RailRunner
> RHnewFie
> scimmia
> Tobii3
> CBI_2
> molarman777
> shvictor
> Plus a player to be named later
> 
> :r:mn:r:mn:r


glad i am not on this list....fox is gonna get u all :tu


----------



## Av8tor152d

Got something for the Fox.


----------



## freakygar

Av8tor152d said:


> Got something for the Fox.


Now THATS phucken funny right there I don't care who you are!

Tic Tock, Tic Tock


----------



## awsmith4

Av8tor152d said:


> Got something for the Fox.


I'm with Al, that right there is &*^%ing hilarious :r


----------



## freakygar

shaggy said:


> glad i am not on this list....fox is gonna get u all :tu


You can't edit your name *off *the list!! In in this as much if not more than the next guy!!

BTW: Just got off the phone with UPS. That border fee issue has been taken care of and it has Customs Clearance!!

Gonna be a good week. :ss


----------



## Conch Republican

Suh-WHEET!!!!!!!! I see a pelt on the wall, soon enough!!


Oh and Fox, it aint dark over here, it's bright, sunny and about 28*C!! 

:ss:ss:ss:ss


----------



## freakygar

Conch Republican said:


> Suh-WHEET!!!!!!!! *I see a pelt on the wall, soon enough!!*
> 
> Oh and Fox, it aint dark over here, it's bright, sunny and about 28*C!!
> 
> :ss:ss:ss:ss


What's left of the Fox Wednesday night!


----------



## ja3480

ahc4353 said:


> What's left of the Fox Wednesday night!


AWWWWW poor FOX!! "Legend"


----------



## freakygar

AND ANOTHER ONE JOINS THE FRAY!!

Come one come all to join in the the demise of Silverfox. 


*WE are*:
Av8tor152d 
Conch Republican 
rck70 
rwhit37 
shaggy 
ir13
awsmith4 
Don Fernando 
DragonMan 
gnukfu 
ja3480 
JordanWexler 
massphatness 
Mikepd 
Old Sailor 
r-ice 
shilala 
SmokeyNL 
ssutton219 
stearns 
TripleF 
Costa
Dball
houdini
Johnnykay5
[OT] Loki 
Jquirit
Mikeandshellie2
Mr.Maduro
RailRunner
RHnewFie
scimmia
Tobii3
CBI_2
molarman777
shvictor
ucubed
Hk3 
Plus a player to be named later

:r:mn:r:mn:r


----------



## ucubed

I just had to join in...figured this would be the best way to contribute =)


----------



## DBall

SilverFox said:


> I am going to need more packing tape. Good thing I ordered more cigars
> 
> I hope all you bastiges enjoy the dark side:ss


Oh... you've sent out enough cigars... just sit down and take the whoopin' you have coming to you.


----------



## CBI_2

DBall said:


> Oh... you've sent out enough cigars... just sit down and take the whoopin' you have coming to you.


:r :tpd:


----------



## sanfrantreat

ahc4353 said:


> You can't edit your name *off *the list!! In in this as much if not more than the next guy!!
> 
> BTW: Just got off the phone with UPS. That border fee issue has been taken care of and it has Customs Clearance!!
> 
> Gonna be a good week. :ss


lol i think if you are looking for a target you can look no further.. =]


----------



## gnukfu

DBall said:


> Oh... you've sent out enough cigars... just sit down and take the whoopin' you have coming to you.


Took the words right out of my mouth!!!! :tu:tu


----------



## shvictor

Don't retaliate, just enjoy...:ss:ss


----------



## freakygar

Yeah Fox sit the F down and take your beating! We'll let you know when you can get up!!


----------



## rwhit37

Shawn it is a gift. You should know that better than anyone else here. No need to bomb people and get your fur all ruffled up. The "Legend" will still live and still go on. Just sit back and enjoy this one. Oh and Have fun!:tu


----------



## ja3480

rwhit37 said:


> Shawn it is a gift. You should know that better than anyone else here. No need to bomb people and get your fur all ruffled up. The "Legend" will still live and still go on. Just sit back and enjoy this one. Oh and Have fun!:tu


:tpd: Shawn you sure will have some fun! :tu:tu


----------



## sanfrantreat

I want to see pics, so get your camera ready!!!


----------



## JohnnyKay5

im getting anxious


----------



## ucubed

SilverFox said:


> I am going to need more packing tape. Good thing I ordered more cigars
> 
> I hope all you bastiges enjoy the dark side:ss


He's probably gonna forget someone anyways


----------



## SilverFox

ucubed said:


> He's probably gonna forget someone anyways


Sounds like a safe assumption to me 

you go with that


----------



## Old Sailor

He's probably already forgot what he was gonna do :r:r


----------



## freakygar

Old Sailor said:


> He's probably already forgot what he was gonna do :r:r


If anyone knows what thats like it would be you.


----------



## wayner123

I have been following this one Al, but by the time it actually hits, my retirement plan will have kicked in.

Geez, did you use Old Sailor's shipping service:


----------



## shvictor

ahc4353 said:


> If anyone knows what thats like it would be you.


Aint that the truth. He organized a bombing run against me a month ago, and his still hasn't shown up yet....:r:r


----------



## Scimmia

Time to start the countdown?


----------



## freakygar

wayner123 said:


> I have been following this one Al, but by the time it actually hits, my retirement plan will have kicked in.
> 
> Geez, did you use Old Sailor's shipping service:


I hear ya Wayne.

Last reported tracking was when it crossed into Canada and was picked up by the Canadian UPS.










Supposed to arrive before 6pm MST tomorrow.

But who really knows?


----------



## sanfrantreat

its 4 pm now.. 
2 hours to go


----------



## freakygar

r-ice said:


> its 4 pm now..
> 2 hours to go


There has been a UPS F up. Might make it tonight might not.

It was at the door at 12:45PM and they turned around and left.
Driver has been instructed to go back. We will see.


----------



## sanfrantreat

NOOOOOOOoooOOOoOoooOO


----------



## ja3480

ahc4353 said:


> There has been a UPS F up. Might make it tonight might not.


DAM YOU UPS!!!

Everything went to smooth for you Al on this great plan!
Little bump in the road will not hurt a thing!!!

What's another day Shawn!!!


----------



## awsmith4

So he's turning around, thats service right there


----------



## freakygar

awsmith4 said:


> So he's turning around, thats service right there


So they SAY. We will see.


----------



## sanfrantreat

shawn better be home.. !!!! "shakes a fist"


----------



## SilverFox

Think I will take the kids out for dinner tonight.

Someone call 911 and send a paramedic to Al's place he will go flatline.:ss


----------



## Old Sailor

And you call my bombs slow Al!!:r:r


----------



## sanfrantreat

lol if thats the case shawn we'll have pizza delivered to your door, you don't need to go now where.. its 6 now.. 6....


----------



## DBall

Old Sailor said:


> And you call my bombs slow Al!!:r:r


That's why it's called "one for a lifetime"... that's about how long it's gonna take to arrive


----------



## freakygar

DBall said:


> That's why it's called "one for a lifetime"... that's about how long it's gonna take to arrive


Have your fun boys, have your fun. :ss


----------



## Old Sailor

http://www.freesmileys.org


----------



## Old Sailor

ahc4353 said:


> Have your fun boys, bomb me if ya want. :ss


:chk:chk


----------



## freakygar

Old Sailor said:


> :chk:chk


Keep it up! Just keep thinking, golf ball through a straw.


----------



## CBI_2

ahc4353 said:


> Keep it up! Just keep thinking, golf ball through a straw.


Now that's just brutal. 
U 2 play nice now.


----------



## Scimmia

Half hour past the deadline, looks like it didn't happen tonight


----------



## wayner123

DBall said:


> That's why it's called "one for a lifetime"... that's about how long it's gonna take to arrive


:tpd:

And Al's lifetime is MUCH longer than normal people's. He babysat Moses.


----------



## massphatness

Can we bomb UPS Canada?


----------



## Old Sailor

wayner123 said:


> :tpd:
> 
> *And Al's lifetime is MUCH longer than normal people's. He babysat Moses*.


http://www.freesmileys.org
http://www.freesmileys.org


----------



## freakygar

Old Sailor said:


> http://www.freesmileys.org
> http://www.freesmileys.org


Golf ball & straw a$$hat.


----------



## DragonMan

WOW Al, you're almost as fast as Old Sailor at sending bombs!!


----------



## sanfrantreat

are we there yet?:mn


----------



## Av8tor152d

Okay so it really makes no sense in relation to the thread but....it could be the same driver for the UPS truck.


----------



## freakygar

OK let's review,

Package ships 7/31 via USA UPS










Arrives Canada and turned over to Canadian UPS 8/1 (two days)










Nuff said.


----------



## SilverFox

Notice from UPS.

Mr. Clark


We regret to inform you that the resident of ##### ##### Place NW in Calgary has long since retired and moved from this residence. As a result we will be unable to deliver your package and must return to the main depot you may call out customer service department at 1-800-EAT-SHIT (328-7448) and a customer service representative will be able to assist you in the manner you have become accustomed too.

Thank you for your ongoing business support and we look forward to losing more of your packages in the near future.

Respectfully

TBT (Twisted Brown Trucker)


----------



## Old Sailor

:r:r:r


----------



## Conch Republican

Old Sailor said:


> http://www.freesmileys.org
> http://www.freesmileys.org


Dave - laughing at Al for being old? *Um, hello Kettle?*


----------



## freakygar

Tracking Number:   1Z E73 A27 68 4128 962 8  
  Type:   Package   Status:  *Delivered *
UPS has delivered the shipment.  
  Delivered On:   08/07/2008 12:10 P.M.  
Location:   FRT DOOR  
Delivered To:   CALGARY, CA  
Shipped/Billed On:   07/30/2008 
  Reference Number(s):   E73A27G3XYC, MMPWRTQTAYVQC  
Service:   STANDARD   Weight:   4.40 Lbs

Looks like the dog sled made it!!

:chk:chk:chk:chk:chk


----------



## sanfrantreat

whoohooo


----------



## ucubed

nice stuff...just in time for the weekend too...it's gonna be good!!


----------



## ja3480

ahc4353 said:


> Tracking Number:   1Z E73 A27 68 4128 962 8
> Type:   Package   Status:  *Delivered *
> UPS has delivered the shipment.
> Delivered On:   08/07/2008 12:10 P.M.
> Location:   FRT DOOR
> Delivered To:   CALGARY, CA
> Shipped/Billed On:   07/30/2008
> Reference Number(s):   E73A27G3XYC, MMPWRTQTAYVQC
> Service:   STANDARD   Weight:   4.40 Lbs
> 
> Looks like the dog sled made it!!
> 
> :chk:chk:chk:chk:chk


Great news AL!!!


----------



## SmokeyNL

Well Done Al, thank you for making this happen and letting us be a part of it.

And to Shawn, enjoy it, you have earned it :tu


----------



## Scimmia

Don't tell me the fox is off working! Doesn't he know there's more important things going on?


----------



## Conch Republican

SmokeyNL said:


> Well Done Al, thank you for making this happen and letting us be a part of it.
> 
> :tu


:tpd::tpd:


----------



## awsmith4

Conch Republican said:


> :tpd::tpd:


:tpd::tpd::tpd:


----------



## DBall

C'mon Al, it's been delivered since 08/07/2008 12:10 P.M. and you're not harassing him about him not posting pictures yet? You getting soft in your advanced age?


----------



## massphatness

ahc4353 said:


> Tracking Number: 1Z E73 A27 68 4128 962 8
> Type: Package Status: *Delivered *
> UPS has delivered the shipment.
> Delivered On: 08/07/2008 12:10 P.M.
> Location: FRT DOOR
> Delivered To: CALGARY, CA
> Shipped/Billed On: 07/30/2008
> Reference Number(s): E73A27G3XYC, MMPWRTQTAYVQC
> Service: STANDARD *Weight: 4.40 Lbs*


400 NC's only weighed 4.4 lbs??


----------



## Scimmia

DBall said:


> C'mon Al, it's been delivered since 08/07/2008 12:10 P.M. and you're not harassing him about him not posting pictures yet? You getting soft in your advanced age?


LOL, remember, that was only half an hour ago!


----------



## DBall

Scimmia said:


> LOL, remember, that was only half an hour ago!


I know... Al usually only provides about 37 seconds respite before he follows me from thread to thread harassing me about posting pics. 30 minutes is unheard of!


----------



## freakygar

DBall said:


> C'mon Al, it's been delivered since 08/07/2008 12:10 P.M. and you're not harassing him about him not posting pictures yet? You getting soft in your advanced age?


Well I kinda gotta cut him a little slack. He did not post that it was delivered, I did. Kinda hard to bust his stones if he's not even home. But he has been told so expect him to will stop work, run home and post pics, NOW!


----------



## Av8tor152d




----------



## DBall

ahc4353 said:


> Kinda hard to bust his stones if he's not even home.


...never stopped you before :tg

(I love busting your ass Al... you always dish is out, so I feel like I'm doing a public service by returning the favor. As an aside from all that, thanks for letting me be a part of this monumental hit... your ability to devise the plan, set it in motion and see it through to fruition exhibited a great deal of selflessness and generosity. I sincerely appreciate the chance to be involved in such a well-deserved massacre.)



PS

WHERE THE HELL ARE THE PICS, SHAWN?!!!!!!

:r :r :r


----------



## Mr.Maduro

DBall said:


> ... As an aside from all that, thanks for letting me be a part of this monumental hit... your ability to devise the plan, set it in motion and see it through to fruition exhibited a great deal of selflessness and generosity. I sincerely appreciate the chance to be involved in such a well-deserved massacre.)
> 
> 
> 
> PS
> 
> WHERE THE HELL ARE THE PICS, SHAWN?!!!!!!
> 
> :r :r :r


:tpd: Great job Al!! :tu


----------



## freakygar

You should of been home waiting on this! It's not like you didn't know it was coming for Christs sake!

Lets go man, lets go!!

(I feel much better! Thanks Dan for getting me back on track.)


----------



## SilverFox

ahc4353 said:


> Well I kinda gotta cut him a little slack. He did not post that it was delivered, I did. Kinda hard to bust his stones if he's not even home. But he has been told so expect him to will stop work, run home and post pics, NOW!


Here is the conversation between me and the Nanny as of 1:45pm MST

Shawn: Hey Lori how are you?

Lori: Fine and you?

Shawn: Oh I am good thought I would call and see how the boys and Piper are doing they were a little cranky cuz Tammy is in Houston this week.

Lori: Oh no they are fine I took them to Bowness Park this morning and the boys tried to teach Piper how to skip stones in the river.

Shawn: Oh that's good get them outside and enjoy the weather, school will start soon enough. By the way I am expecting a package to be delivered today has anything come for me.

Lori: No I don't think so, let me check the front porch....(pause)..... no there is nothing there, maybe it will come later or tomorrow.

Shawn: Ok Lori thanks a lot, I won't be late tonight have a good day.

Lori: Ok goodbye

Dunno where Al gets his info but so far things are green across the board at the Thompson residence.


----------



## massphatness

Are you sure it was Lori? Remember DeNiro in Cape Fear? The package is already in your house, Shawn! THE PACKAGE IS ALREADY IN YOUR HOUSE!


----------



## DBall

SilverFox said:


> Here is the conversation between me and the Nanny as of 1:45pm MST
> 
> Shawn: Hey Lori how are you?
> 
> Lori: Fine and you?
> 
> Shawn: Oh I am good thought I would call and see how the boys and Piper are doing they were a little cranky cuz Tammy is in Houston this week.
> 
> Lori: Oh no they are fine I took them to Bowness Park this morning and the boys tried to teach Piper how to skip stones in the river.
> 
> Shawn: Oh that's good get them outside and enjoy the weather, school will start soon enough. By the way I am expecting a package to be delivered today has anything come for me.
> 
> Lori: No I don't think so, let me check the front porch....(pause)..... no there is nothing there, maybe it will come later or tomorrow.
> 
> Shawn: Ok Lori thanks a lot, I won't be late tonight have a good day.
> 
> Lori: Ok goodbye
> 
> Dunno where Al gets his info but so far things are green across the board at the Thompson residence.


lies.


----------



## SilverFox

Al I live north turn around turn around


----------



## freakygar

silverfox said:


> here Is The Conversation Between Me And The Nanny As Of 1:45pm Mst
> 
> Shawn: Hey Lori How Are You?
> 
> Lori: Fine And You?
> 
> Shawn: Oh I Am Good Thought I Would Call And See How The Boys And Piper Are Doing They Were A Little Cranky Cuz Tammy Is In Houston This Week.
> 
> Lori: Oh No They Are Fine I Took Them To Bowness Park This Morning And The Boys Tried To Teach Piper How To Skip Stones In The River.
> 
> Shawn: Oh That's Good Get Them Outside And Enjoy The Weather, School Will Start Soon Enough. By The Way I Am Expecting A Package To Be Delivered Today Has Anything Come For Me.
> 
> Lori: No I Don't Think So, Let Me Check The Front Porch....(pause)..... No There Is Nothing There, Maybe It Will Come Later Or Tomorrow.
> 
> Shawn: Ok Lori Thanks A Lot, I Won't Be Late Tonight Have A Good Day.
> 
> Lori: Ok Goodbye
> 
> Dunno Where Al Gets His Info But So Far Things Are Green Across The Board At The Thompson Residence.


I Call Bull :BS !!!!


----------



## Old Sailor

Way ta go AL :chk:chk


----------



## DBall




----------



## rck70

SilverFox said:


> Al I live north turn around turn around


Now That's some funny S%*T right there Shawn!!!


----------



## massphatness

Ready!


----------



## Mr.Maduro




----------



## Scimmia

It has hit...


----------



## freakygar

Well Fox WE thought what good is a nice new fishing rod without one of these:










Will arrive next week sometime (God willing).

Enjoy!


----------



## shaggy

*WE are:
Av8tor152d 
Conch Republican 
rck70 
rwhit37 
ir13
awsmith4 
Don Fernando 
DragonMan 
gnukfu 
ja3480 
JordanWexler 
massphatness 
Mikepd 
Old Sailor 
r-ice 
shilala 
SmokeyNL 
ssutton219 
stearns 
TripleF 
Costa
Dball
houdini
Johnnykay5
[OT] Loki 
Jquirit
Mikeandshellie2
Mr.Maduro
RailRunner
RHnewFie
scimmia
Tobii3
CBI_2
molarman777
shvictor
Plus a player to be named later*

just a reminder of those that made this incredible hit possible on a great BOTL


----------



## [OT] Loki

shaggy said:


> *WE are:
> Av8tor152d
> Conch Republican
> rck70
> rwhit37
> ir13
> awsmith4
> Don Fernando
> DragonMan
> gnukfu
> ja3480
> JordanWexler
> massphatness
> Mikepd
> Old Sailor
> r-ice
> shilala
> SmokeyNL
> ssutton219
> stearns
> TripleF
> Costa
> Dball
> houdini
> Johnnykay5
> [OT] Loki
> Jquirit
> Mikeandshellie2
> Mr.Maduro
> RailRunner
> RHnewFie
> scimmia
> Tobii3
> CBI_2
> molarman777
> shvictor
> Plus a player to be named later*
> 
> just a reminder of those that made this incredible hit possible on a great BOTL


looks like the run down of the chat list on a thursday night :ss


----------



## Old Sailor

ahc4353 said:


> Well Fox WE thought what good is a nice new fishing rod without one of these:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Will arrive next week sometime (God willing).
> 
> Enjoy!


----------



## freakygar

Great idea Shaggy. Complete list including the rod builder (player to be named later).

Thank each and every one of you for making this happen.


*WE are*:
Av8tor152d 
Conch Republican 
rck70 
rwhit37 
shaggy 
ir13
awsmith4 
Don Fernando 
DragonMan 
gnukfu 
ja3480 
JordanWexler 
massphatness 
Mikepd 
Old Sailor 
r-ice 
shilala 
SmokeyNL 
ssutton219 
stearns 
TripleF 
Costa
Dball
houdini
Johnnykay5
[OT] Loki 
Jquirit
Mikeandshellie2
Mr.Maduro
RailRunner
RHnewFie
scimmia
Tobii3
CBI_2
molarman777
shvictor
ucubed
Hk3 
steelheaderdu Rod Builder (the player to be named later )

I'm sure Silverfox will update us all soon. (Has to take care of the little ones)

Hurry up we want pics!!


----------



## [OT] Loki

Old Sailor said:


>


we got him a reel too


----------



## SilverFox

It may take me a day but I will get this posted properly soon.

It deserves far more than I can explain but I will do my best.


----------



## ja3480

Enjoy Shawn !!! We want many pictures of Fish you catch with that stick!!
Al thanks for the invite on this ! Great job by everyone ! Two thumbs up to you AL!!


----------



## Conch Republican

I smell a 1st fish contest!!


----------



## freakygar

You gotta be kidding my no pics yet?? Old Sailor-itis at it's best!!!



Let's go!!! Man up!!!!


----------



## shaggy

ahc4353 said:


> Great idea Shaggy. Complete list including the rod builder (player to be named later).
> 
> Thank each and every one of you for making this happen.
> 
> 
> *WE are*:
> Av8tor152d
> Conch Republican
> rck70
> rwhit37
> ir13
> awsmith4
> Don Fernando
> DragonMan
> gnukfu
> ja3480
> JordanWexler
> massphatness
> Mikepd
> Old Sailor
> r-ice
> shilala
> SmokeyNL
> ssutton219
> stearns
> TripleF
> Costa
> Dball
> houdini
> Johnnykay5
> [OT] Loki
> Jquirit
> Mikeandshellie2
> Mr.Maduro
> RailRunner
> RHnewFie
> scimmia
> Tobii3
> CBI_2
> molarman777
> shvictor
> ucubed
> Hk3
> steelheaderdu Rod Builder (the player to be named later )
> 
> I'm sure Silverfox will update us all soon. (Has to take care of the little ones)
> 
> Hurry up we want pics!!


get the list right al


----------



## freakygar

shaggy said:


> get the list right al


You removing your name from the list does not change the fact that you had as much to do with this as anyone. A$$hat.

:ss


----------



## sanfrantreat

ahc4353 said:


> You removing your name from the list does not change the fact that you had as much to do with this as anyone. A$$hat.
> 
> :ss


 you should bold his name and make it like 72 font =]


----------



## SilverFox

Conch Republican said:


> I smell a 1st fish contest!!


Now that is a dam fine idea


----------



## JohnnyKay5

Do I smell a Fish Fry Herf?


----------



## Mr.Maduro




----------



## DBall

Mr.Maduro said:


>


Damn... Even Pat is getting in on it!


----------

